
Manufacturers from China are now stealing Kickstarter ideas - tracymorgan8520
https://freshasfuck.net/2016/10/19/manufacturers-from-china-are-now-stealing-kickstarter-ideas-and-launching-them-faster/
======
Namrog84
Title is a little clickbaity as they only provide 1 instance of this
happening. And the Kickstarter was basically a modified selfie stick(in a
case)

Though I suspect that it could or does happen. Especially on something
relatively straight forward to manufacture from the right people. I find this
particular example kind of a non issue.

I do hope that as 3d printing develops and manufacturing items such as the
article references, this just becomes a non issue and people share ideas on
relatively simple toys.

